# Neue enermax 2 120mm und extrem hohe Temps



## elementz (8. August 2019)

Hay mein i7 7700k mit oben gesagter Pumpe läuft im.idle auf 90 grad.

Wärmeleitpaste ist drauf.
Lt Bios Opt Drehzahl 2900.
Fans drehen auch.

Was kann das sein???edit geht auf 99 hoch


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2019)

Optimalerweise sollte der RAM auf Slot 2 und 4 sitzen, so ist es bei nahezu jedem Board ^^ 

Hast du die AiO neu verbaut? Ich mutmaße mal dass noch die Schutzfolie drauf ist


----------



## elementz (8. August 2019)

Die war gebraucht gekauft..
Wäre seltsam.wenn noch Folie.
Aber ich schau ma nach


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2019)

Die Schutzfolie ist der häufigste "Fehler"

Wärmeleitpaste hast du aufgetragen? nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig?

Gebrauchtkauf... nicht dass die Pumpe einen weg hatte :/


----------



## elementz (8. August 2019)

Die Pumpe hat einen weg

Beim genauen hinhören hört man das sie an und aus geht..


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2019)

Mist, hast sie zumindest günstig bekommen?

Mit Restgarantie? Rechnung oder sowas?

Ansonsten kontaktiere mal die Jungs von Enermax:

Support Contact - Enermax

evtl sind Sie kulant


----------



## elementz (9. August 2019)

Habe mir ne günstige von empiregaming bestellt. 120mm für 49 euro.

Ich werde den zweiten Lüfter mit den Adapterschrauben des enermax benutzen.

Oder bringt ein zweiter lüfter hinter dem Radiator kaum Mehrwert?


----------



## Stern1710 (9. August 2019)

Ein zweiter Lüfter bringt in meiner Erfahrung bei Tower-Kühlern 1-3 Grad, bei AiOs verhält es sich nicht unähnlich


----------



## acti0n (13. August 2019)

Wieso holt man sich eine 120er? Ist doch klar, dass die Kühlung ziemlich ******** sein wird.  (Auch wenn die Temps VIEL niedriger sein sollten als bei dir)

Wenn du keine richtige WK bzw zumindest eine 280er kaufen willst (oder nicht das Geld dazu) hol dir doch lieber einen Noctua Lüfter oder so als so eine mini AIO.


----------

